# Problème avec iBooks



## Martin_a (9 Décembre 2012)

Hello les gars je savais pas trop ou poster, on verra si ca passe...

Je viens d'acheter un iMac 27" avec un paiement sofinco en 12 fois sans frais. J'ai passé la commande depuis mon iPad et j'ai donc telechargé le contrat à imprimer depuis mon iPad.

Il est dans mon iBooks et je suis bien embêté car impossible, alors que c'est possible avec les autres pdf, de m'envoyer ce contrat par mail pour l'imprimer à la maison sur mon imprimante non compatible airprint.

Comment puis je récupérer ce fichier ? Une idée ?


----------



## MiWii (9 Décembre 2012)

En connectant l'iPad à iTunes, tu as essayé ?


----------



## Martin_a (9 Décembre 2012)

Oui j'ai essayé mais malheureusement c'est le seul document PDF qui n'ai pas rapatrié dans la librairie iTunes !

Je comprends pas...


----------



## MiWii (9 Décembre 2012)

Sinon, fais un imprim ecran du pdf, puis imprime le...

ça ne sera surement pas la meme qualité mais au moins, tu auras une version papier. 


c'est vrai que c'est bizarre sinon...


----------

